# How old is your baby?



## little d (Jul 25, 2006)

I am wondering how old your Maltese babies are, Sophie is almost 4 years old (6.5 lbs) and I am hoping for many, many more years ahead with her!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy is 5 yrs. and 5 months.....so if she was a human child she would say she is 5.5 years old.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie is 7 years, 1 month - in dog years I think she has passed me up. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: but, she would say she's not a year over 6.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady is one of the elder statesmen of SM. She's a rescue so I don't know when her exact birthday is, but I think it's in the late Fall. She will be thirteen.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Cadeau is 14 months today.  

Cameo is 7 (she will be 8 this summer and I can't believe it; for a long time she was the baby of the house). 

Calypso is 14 years. 

I lost have lost three to the bridge:

My Clancy was probably 12 when she passed. She was a breeder dog taken out of the home of a BYB when she was about 8. We were blessed to know and love her for 4 years. 

Clouseau (who was actually a Havanese) was 14 when he died after battling Congestive Heart Failure for 3.5 years. 

My lovely Cloud was my first Maltese. I met him the day he was born and he spent the rest of his life with me. He made it to 15 and a half. Like Miss Lady he suffered from diabetes.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Shotzi is a rescue too. We don't know her exact birthday so we celebrate it on the date we adopted her. She turned 10 yrs. old a couple weeks ago.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Lizzie will be 2 on july.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Coby is almost 6 months! how time flies!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BACI IS 2 & 1/2 YEARS OLD


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Catcher is 4 ... today! And Kallie will be 6 in a couple days.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki will be 6 months old next week.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo is 4 years and 4 months old.

mini is 1 year and 8 months old.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley turned 4 last month, and Dakota will be 2 at the end of June.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Gigi was seven months yesterday.
[attachment=36877:gigi1stgroom.jpg]

[attachment=36876:whatatongue.jpg]

[attachment=36878:100_0163.jpg]

[attachment=36879:106_1924.jpg]

[attachment=36880:106_1953.jpg]


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I can't believe it, but my little baby girl that use to fit in the palm of my hand will turn 4 next month. Time flies when you're in love.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner will be 4 in June. (I'm a big boy, Mommy.)


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kylee is 3 years and 1 month. Jett is 2 years and 8 months. 


P.S. Happy Birthday Catcher!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Princess Mia is almost 1 year and 6 months, Lil Cody is almost 1 year and 5 months, Itty Bitty Peanut is 1 year and 3 months and lastly my Bull Terrier Snoopy is 4 year and 5 months. Those are all the fur children!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Nissa was 10 months old yesterday! I'm already planning her big first birthday shindig! Lots of friends, fluffs, margaritas and cake! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

My little Prince is 4 months.


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

Abbi will be 11 months on May 9th!! I can't believe she will be 1 in June.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo is 4 yrs & Hannah just turned 6 yrs. They don't act a day over 2 though.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jonathan is 10 1/2

Mr. So D. Pup is 2 1/2


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy is 4 and Crystal is one


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci will be 3 in july..wow time sure does fly by


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

deuci will be 2 on may 29th, daeroni will be 2 in july, cuppie will be 2 in july, maddie will be 1 in june  we are all summer babies


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy is 2 1/2 yrs and still puppish (is that a word?) :new_shocked: :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ace is 14 months old now, time flies!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia is 1 year and (going on) 6 months


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda just turned 3 :new_shocked:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

B&E are only 6 months apart...Benjamin is 1 year and 8 months & Emma is 14 months. Emma's 1 year anniversary of coming to live with me is on June 1st. I can't believe it's only gonna be a year....I feel like I've had her for so long. These pups have brought so much life and love to our home!!


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

Sophie will be 8 months old tomorrow. 

Sherry


----------



## linZ'nbuzZbee (Apr 23, 2008)

BuzZ is 4 mos old in a couple of days (and 2.2lbs the big fatty!) Good news for long lives: 
his breeder had two Malts each of whom lived to be 22 years old. How 'bout them apples?
In fact, his brother may still be available if someone wants to add a Malt to their family


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie just turned two in March and Annie turned one in February or April we think. Since we're not sure of Annie's exact birthday, I think next year we'll celebrate them the same day. Time really does fly when you're having fun.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Susie is 7 years 9 months. I can't believe it - it just seems like yesterday that I got her. Sadie is 5 years 6 months. She still acts like a little puppy and puts EVERYTHING in her mouth! 

I've heard of some Maltese living into their twenties, so my goal for them is at least 30! :biggrin:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> Susie is 7 years 9 months. I can't believe it - it just seems like yesterday that I got her. Sadie is 5 years 6 months. She still acts like a little puppy and puts EVERYTHING in her mouth!
> 
> I've heard of some Maltese living into their twenties, so my goal for them is at least 30! :biggrin:[/B]


LOL! *AT LEAST* 30?! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie is 4 years, 5 months old. It seems like just yesterday he was a baby.
Miss Abbey is 3 and 1/2 years old, holy mackeral time sure does fly.
Tink is a resuce, but we figure him to be somewhere between 3 and 5.

My Bichon, Lacie, lived to 14 1/2 years old. I think her extra weight shortened her life expentancy. I sure loved that little "fat girl".


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie will be 14 months on May 5th. On May 10th, I will officially have had Maggie for 1 year.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Maggie will be 14 months on May 5th. On May 10th, I will officially have had Maggie for 1 year.[/B]


Jax will be 1 year and 1 month on May 5th 

On July 13th will be a year since he came into my life (I got him on Friday the 13th  )

:wub: :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=572513
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eeep..Friday the 13? LOL, well obviously he has the opposite effect and has made you a lucky mommie :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Chloe will be 3 August 24, Riley is approx. 4 we don't know his birthdate so we celebrate it on Decemeber 30 and Noelle the newest fluffbutt is about 5 1/2 months old or so, we know she was born in or around December so we decided to celebrate her birthday on December 15th.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Atticus & Rugby - are brothers and they are 1 year and 6 months old.
Scout - is 1 yr. and 6 months old (different mother but same father as the A&R)
Grace turned 5 around April 1st.

My Tasha (cocker spaniel) is holding her own at 15 yrs young (and pretty dog gone healthy according to my vet!)
My Libby (Miniature Schz) was 16 yrs and 9 months old when she passed away last Feb. I still think of her often - but the addition of Maltese certainly helped with the grieving process. - and just for the record - Libby would of hated them - she was cranky with other dogs and possessive of me!).


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Harry is 15 months old now. His birthday is February 10th. Harry came into our lives a year ago this weekend... he was my Mother's Day gift last year... one I hope to have for years to come. 

Teddy is 6 months old. His birthday is October 31st... he's my Halloween boy!

And my black lab Max is 6 years old... he was a rescue, so we're not quite sure of his birthday. 

We also have 2 cats (both mixed breed rescues) and 3 parrots. We have quite a noisy house!!!

Debbie


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie is 2 1/2 years old. 

I love her more each day (except for the days when she throws up on the carpet).


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Moxie man is 8 months and 3 weeks. He'll be 9 months old on the 22nd.


----------

